# US Jaguars



## Austin236 (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is my male Irian Jaya Jag and female Coastal Jag.

Male










Female


----------



## Procreate (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice looking snakes mate. Are these sorts of snake popular there?


----------



## nch90 (Dec 28, 2012)

They are rippers mate how is the full stripe down the back of the female amazing


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah the Carpet Python morphs are getting more and more popular over here. The big thing is Ball Python morphs, but I don't really like Ball Pythons.

- - - Updated - - -



nch90 said:


> They are rippers mate how is the full stripe down the back of the female amazing



Thanks! that's of the reasons I chose that female was because of her full stripe.


----------



## rack_one (Dec 28, 2012)

That male is stunning great photos


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 28, 2012)

Both of them are absolutely stunning!!! Especially the female's head patterns


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 28, 2012)

rack_one said:


> That male is stunning great photos


Thank you I try to take the best pictures possible.



emmalene_bunny said:


> Both of them are absolutely stunning!!! Especially the female's head patterns


Thanks! I love the females head pattern too! but that break in the middle has just come up recently, it use to be a solid X.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 28, 2012)

Austin236 said:


> Thanks! I love the females head pattern too! but that break in the middle has just come up recently, it use to be a solid X.



Oh wow what a change to have a separation like that! Do you have any photos of when it was solid? How old are both of them by the way?


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 28, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Oh wow what a change to have a separation like that! Do you have any photos of when it was solid? How old are both of them by the way?



Yes I do, it was actually an X with a dot in the middle 





The male is 1.5 years old and the female is coming up on 7-8 months old I believe.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm actually quite jealous of you! Your so lucky to have some really beautiful snakes!


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you..I'm jealous of all the Antaresia morphs you all have. I would kill to get some of the stuff over there.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 28, 2012)

It's always the way though isn't it, we want what you guys are allowed to keep and you want we have here!


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 28, 2012)

Y?????





- - - Updated - - -

Nice snakes Austin


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 28, 2012)

Come on Ozmid, that's a a real cute snake


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 28, 2012)

They are awesome looking Jag's, not normally a fan of Jag's but these two are some really stunning snakes, got to be happy with them both.

I do however agree with Oz, got to love that wheatbelt stimmie?


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 29, 2012)

*the head looks like the pie symbol *π


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 29, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> *the head looks like the pie symbol *π



HAHA! She sure does! I think I have a name for that girl now lol. Thank you Cathy1986!


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 29, 2012)

Austin236 said:


> Thank you..I'm jealous of all the Antaresia morphs you all have. I would kill to get some of the stuff over there.


I've asked the question many a time in the UK and they say people don't breed them cause the bubs r to hard to get started.... Well they can't be trying to hard lol... Many ANTS in the US? Ta Pete


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 29, 2012)

Austin236 said:


> HAHA! She sure does! I think I have a name for that girl now lol. Thank you Cathy1986!



calling her PIE? thats a cool name


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 29, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> calling her PIE? thats a cool name


Yes quite possibly  I usually don't name my animals unless something just fits.



ozimid said:


> I've asked the question many a time in the UK and they say people don't breed them cause the bubs r to hard to get started.... Well they can't be trying to hard lol... Many ANTS in the US? Ta Pete


No not many at all, the Antaresia genus is not popular at all in the US. This is why I like them so much. Everybody and their mother breed Ball Python's over here thinking they can make a bunch of money hahahaha! So 90% of our Reptile market is Ball Pythons, and because of that the prices for morphs drop in half each year and the Ball market is crashing slowly in the US. I've noticed Carpet's and Bloods are getting more popular though.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 29, 2012)

Austin236 said:


> No not many at all, the Antaresia genus is not popular at all in the US. This is why I like them so much. Everybody and their mother breed Ball Python's over here thinking they can make a bunch of money hahahaha! So 90% of our Reptile market is Ball Pythons, and because of that the prices for morphs drop in half each year and the Ball market is crashing slowly in the US. I've noticed Carpet's and Bloods are getting more popular though.


Hope ya didnt mind me posting Pic of me Wheatbelt stimi ..U said u liked them


----------



## Austin236 (Dec 29, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Y?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing is a ripper!

- - - Updated - - -



ozimid said:


> Hope ya didnt mind me posting Pic of me Wheatbelt stimi ..U said u liked them


Nah not at all, it's a beautiful Stimsoni.


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hows Pie going

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Madders (Mar 26, 2013)

Austin236 said:


> Thank you I try to take the best pictures possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love the females head pattern too! but that break in the middle has just come up recently, it use to be a solid X.



I've got two female coastals that have a five point marking very similar to that, it looks like a flower which is a little girly lol


----------



## Austin236 (Apr 25, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Hows Pie going
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD



Sorry I haven't been on the forum in a long time. Pi is doing very well and is still a feisty little carpet. I now own her father and will be breeding the two in another year or two. Funny enough Pi's mom's name was Pi as well  haha I didn't even know until recently, too funny!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 25, 2013)

Gosh the female is stunning

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Apr 25, 2013)

Does that make her Pi^2?


----------



## Austin236 (Apr 26, 2013)

I also do not have the IJ Jaguar any longer, I only have my NG Jag pair. I will post new photo's of that pair today.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jun 11, 2013)

Austin236 said:


> I also do not have the IJ Jaguar any longer, I only have my NG Jag pair. I will post new photo's of that pair today.



Wheres the pics

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Austin236 (Jul 10, 2013)

cathy1986 said:


> Wheres the pics
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD



Sorry I have been busy haven't been on the forums much.


----------



## cathy1986 (Jul 10, 2013)

All good


----------

